# [WIP][4.4.4] Emulated Android ROOT and unlock



## werty100 (Aug 19, 2015)

I am not responsable of any damage in  your phone​Hi i have create this aow.wim images with ROOT bin and uncheked not to used BT and GSM in android apps but I cant copy it so system32/aow.wim 
Can someone test it and put how to copy the image to pohne and most important if it works and if it is rooted you need to install SuperSU or others apps but bins are there...
Install route WINDOWS/System32/aow
Download:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/n68tle0kzd29b3e/aow.wim

For now i am tired of thinking i will try next day if i got time for it to copy to phone and try iif it works


----------



## snickler (Aug 21, 2015)

This most likely won't work. The aow.wim on the system has extra headers that have Android-specific metadata attached to it. I see that you most likely just copied the contents out of it and then created a NEW wim, as it's impossible to commit changes to the aow.wim that comes with the update due to it complaining about WIMBoot.


----------



## werty100 (Aug 23, 2015)

snickler said:


> This most likely won't work. The aow.wim on the system has extra headers that have Android-specific metadata attached to it. I see that you most likely just copied the contents out of it and then created a NEW wim, as it's impossible to commit changes to the aow.wim that comes with the update due to it complaining about WIMBoot.

Click to collapse



I run dism comands and one ofgf them was create image from folder that was the previously one  extract from phone and mod and it give me ok and the aow.wim image but now i dont know how to put it in system32 to try it


----------



## Xylynx (Aug 25, 2015)

werty100 said:


> I run dism comands and one ofgf them was create image from folder that was the previously one  extract from phone and mod and it give me ok and the aow.wim image but now i dont know how to put it in system32 to try it

Click to collapse



I not 100% sure if i'm correct in saying this but I don't think there is actually any method of putting the new aow.wim into the AOW folder, as using MTP or the built in file explorer either returns Permission error on unknown error respectively and @snickler has found that you cannot write to that directory using his SFTP method. 
Plus @ADeltaX has managed to get root 2/3 working but project astoria doesnt allow two apps to overlay each so you cannot grant root access as there is no superSU pop-up.  So he is working on modding superSU.


----------



## pyler (Aug 26, 2015)

Just turn off "Protection against false touches" or smth like that in SuperSU (Settings)


----------

